# Weinberg



## cougarjuno

He was such a prolific composer and there are many recordings. I have discs of his 5th and 12th symphonies but am not too familiar with most of his work. Since I love Shostakovich, Prokofiev and Myaskovsky -- I'm sure I will like a good deal of Weinberg's music. However I would really like some recommendations as to his other symphonies, orchestral works, chamber music and solo piano pieces, that are most worth listening to. Also would appreciate -- although much less to choose from as far as recordings -- recommendations on Shchedrin's music other than his Symphony No. 2 and Carmen Suite


----------



## Bulldog

How about a Weinberg/Myaskovsky pairing - Violin Concertos on Naxos. Wonderful music played in stirring fashion.


----------



## schigolch

My favorite piece is the opera "The Passenger":


----------



## Joe B

A very good 2 disc set of his violin sonatas.


----------



## Iota

_Weinberg, Piano Sonata No.1, Op.5_

Allison Brewster Franzetti (piano)

The harmony in this first sonata seems strangely colourless, as if almost completely vitreous. But within that spectrum there are many ear-grabbing harmonies, melodies and rhythms, all seemingly brightly lit. The overall effect is a very pleasing combination of focussed rumination, and uninhibited energy. I suspect there's a formal logic to it also, which I didn't perceive on this hearing.

The only other work I know, though not well, is the 4th Piano Sonata, but my interest now piqued, I'll investigate above recommendations. For some reason whenever I saw mention of the symphonies, I recalled trundling through other 20th century symphonic output that didn't really catch my imagination, and always deferred any exploration of them. Something I shall now rectify.


----------



## EdwardBast

Lately I've been liking the Fourth Symphony, Cello Concerto, and the whole piano sonata cycle.


----------

